
Tip-off from a Nazi that saved my grandparents - atsaloli
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-45919900
======
tombrossman
I'm surprised to see this topic on HN but if you are looking for some more
interesting WW2 history, I am (slowly) making and releasing video interviews
with survivors of the German Occupation of Jersey and posting them to YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/CIOSJersey](https://www.youtube.com/c/CIOSJersey)

Jersey is a British island off the French coast and was taken by the Germans
and used for propaganda value. As an American living in Europe I find this
sort of thing fascinating, there aren't many people who experienced this left
but I can still go hang out with someone who lived under Nazi rule and hear
what daily life was like. Surprisingly ordinary at first, then pretty bad
towards the end. They could see and hear the D-Day activity late in the war,
but still had another long year ahead of them, cut off from both Britain and
France and left to starve.

If you are in London or Paris and want to visit some amazing bunkers feel free
to get in touch, we are about an hours flight away and contact info is in my
profile.

------
RickJWagner
Wow, that's a chilling story. I'm glad the author's grandparents (and others)
were given this opportunity. I'm also glad we got to read about this.

------
crankylinuxuser
Was it an accidental comment that saved the Jews of Denmark, or was it an
intentional comment? And it seems it was very much intentional.

Saboteurs, inside people, and otherwise double agents are a thing. And I could
see that someone in over their heads could gently sabotage where they are able
to.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
> an intentional comment

You don't just say 'Get out while you can. They're rounding up the jews'

------
rasputinmachine
What does this have to do with hacking???

~~~
dang
HN is for anything that's intellectually interesting. That's been the case for
the 10+ years that this site has been called Hacker News. Please read the
guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
rasputinmachine
Did not see that. Guess I need to spend more time on this site. :-/

